# Titan!



## kaosu (Jan 29, 2013)

Finely got around to making a blog for my big boy! 


Titan is a rescue, that my Fiance convinced me to call on, the day of my Birthday. 

he was rescued from a family who was going to toss him out to the coyotes after months and months (even years) of neglect. She took him home..tried her best to clean him up and offered him up on Criaglist to a home who could take care of him. 

he is said to be two..and as far as we can tell he is aether a french or a satin angora.

here are pics of him when he first came to us. 

his ride home






his out side home. 





showing love on the first day 




he is soo big!! (before being shaved at the vet)






















I tried my best to cut out the mats my self..but I soon realized he was much much worse than we thought. 

the vet was surprised how horrible the mats were...over 3 inches in some places!...the vet said he was a little under weight but seemed in decent health, another summer with such neglect and he would of been a goner, the matting had started to rub sores on his poor skin  
(to many pics for one post!)


----------



## kaosu (Jan 29, 2013)

being shaved ..he was super calm for the vet!

















he is such a silly boy, he as started binking for us!
loves his inside time for a few hours a day, gives kisses and cuddles and chases the cats!


he has some more mats to be brushed out..but he as so much energy from being kept in a cage for so long its hard to brush very much but we are working on it!


----------



## kaosu (Jan 29, 2013)

and some of my favorite photos! 

..we have come to realize that what we thought was dirt on his face is swirls of light gray marking that streak his face. 









..and Miyuki (white and black ) and Nyx ( black)..."hiding" from Titan ^_^ 





he is not box trained yet, but he does not pee in the house, has yet to chew on anything..or be scared by anything! he comes when called and loves to chase us around the house. 
Him and one of our younger cats have started playing tag. 

I feel so fortunate to have been able to rescue this bunny..he has turned out to be more than i could of ever imagined!

<3 loves for Titan and many many more updates to come!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 29, 2013)

I just this little boy, he´s gonna be such a furry ball like my Bandy. great to see him getting on with the cats and looking so comfy in his new home. He´s been so lucky to end up with you and seems to be settling in so well and you seem to be really taken with him. It´s always makes me so happy to see another happy bunny in his new home.


----------



## JBun (Jan 29, 2013)

Lol, I just love the picture of the cats up on their shelf hiding and looking down to see where Titan's at. Too funny that it's the cats that are afraid of the rabbit and not the other way around! That's so nice that one of the kitties will play with him. I bet the other cats will get used to hm being around too. He's such a cute little fluffball and seems to have settled into his new home so well


----------



## agnesthelion (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh my goodness Titan is awesome! His color is so pretty and wow, that is a bunch of fur that came off him. He really does look very calm through the whole thing though. What a sweet boy.
Glad he has a great new home with you!!!


----------



## kaosu (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you every one he really is a joy! more pics to follow..tried working on brushing him more today, but he gets annoyed pretty quick and turns around and takes the brush from me!! 
..he watched me for a moment and goes zooming off! ...lol I think he is telling me he is done and its time to chase a cat..or go lay in a cold spot on the floor. 
So far he can only be in the house for about an hour before he gets to hot to do much other than lay around finding cold spots on the floor. 

still a sweet heart if you make kissy sounds at him and run down the hall he speeds around the living room and comes zooming after me!..he loves to run and has now started to binky every time he is let loose in the house...aaahh this boy is so amazing <3


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 30, 2013)

He sounds like he´s really adapted to you quickly and it´s great to see he´s so happy. 

It will be interesting to see him with more fur. I bet he´s an even better looking boy when he´s got all his coat instead of half haha.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 31, 2013)

:adorable:


----------



## kaosu (Feb 5, 2013)

ok Quick update on my brat!!

and yes he has become a brat!..so he does not like brushing very much..witch might turn out to be a problem ..BUT once he has been in the house for about an hour he gets tired and just flops around, he does let me work at some of the mats in his fur, I can normally only get one cut out at each rest time but we are making progress. 

he is now fully relaxed in the house..everything he can reach is something to sit/lay on and the one of our younger cats Goose plays tag and wrestles with him!..Its so amusing to see he is 2xs her size the rest of the cats like to follow along after them as they play, or just sniff him when they are all standing around. 

hmm lets see pooping has gotten less in the house now in about an hour and a half i pick up maybe a dozen, but we will start working on box training soon. The weather has been nice so Titan has had lots of out side yard time, Its so adorable to watch him bink around!..gah im so in love with this little mischievous bunny!

If i try and brush him he turns around and grabs the brush from me and flings it ...*sigh* we shall work on it!

more updates and pics to come Thank you everyone!


----------



## Tam O Ham (Feb 5, 2013)

I cannot get over his tail. Oh my gosh! The little tuft on the end! And it sounds like he knows he's been rescued. How awesome to hear he's being such a lover. And a brat but a lover too.


----------



## kaosu (Feb 5, 2013)

Tam O Ham said:


> I cannot get over his tail. Oh my gosh! The little tuft on the end! And it sounds like he knows he's been rescued. How awesome to hear he's being such a lover. And a brat but a lover too.



I know right?..I love his little shaved tail ^_^ and all of his shaved bits.

his body hair is growing back very quickly...but still has chunks missing as i take out the smaller mats around his head and belly. By this summer I hope he is mat free and his hair can grow back some what normally ^_^ its amusing watching him get all race car bunny around the house with his puff ball tail fuzzy feet and Mohawk.


----------



## agnesthelion (Feb 5, 2013)

He sounds like a character. With mine and grooming i have this tall bench that is where I groom them. So they know that's what is happening when I put them up there. I give them a toy distraction and always reward with a treat when I'm done. At the beginning, even if it was only for a minute or two I just wanted them to know this has to happen and good things will come at the end 

So is Titan an outdoor bun? You mentioned pooping when he's inside and starting working on box habits. I was just curious 

Sounds like he is settling in well


----------



## kaosu (Feb 5, 2013)

agnesthelion said:


> He sounds like a character. With mine and grooming i have this tall bench that is where I groom them. So they know that's what is happening when I put them up there. I give them a toy distraction and always reward with a treat when I'm done. At the beginning, even if it was only for a minute or two I just wanted them to know this has to happen and good things will come at the end
> 
> So is Titan an outdoor bun? You mentioned pooping when he's inside and starting working on box habits. I was just curious
> 
> Sounds like he is settling in well



yes he is an outside bunny, he gets much to hot in the house after about an hour maybe two. Once he goes back out side he lays out in the cool air to cool off.


----------



## JBun (Feb 5, 2013)

Lol, some of my rabbits do the same thing when I try and brush them, trying to grab it away with their teeth. Try something like what Lisa does with her rabbits. Put him up on a bench or small table where there would be no where to hop around to and difficult to hop down from, but you also have to make sure he doesn't try to hop down if it's high up. You could always try keeping his fur clipped short(if the outside temp is warm enough where you live) if you don't want to deal with so much brushing.

12 poops in an hour and a half isn't bad at all. Some of my rabbits will leave 12 poops in just the first 30 seconds from when I let them out to play, haha. After just 5 minutes it looks like a poop bomb has gone off!


----------



## kaosu (Feb 15, 2013)

Alright everyone!!!

I have been super busy with life but I thought i should update you all.

His fur is starting to grow back nicely you can run your fingers threw it now! I will have to get more pics of him soon.

The more he relaxes in to everything the bigger of a brat he is and I love it..he is nosy, and loves to wrestle with and chase the cats, been giving him a verity of veggies and some fruit every day...he is gaining weight nicely witch makes his vet and us very happy!
He now binkies up and down the hall bouncing of the walls and all over EVERYTHING when he is brought in side, but after an hour or so he is to hot and lays around on the cooler tiles for a while before zooming off to chase a cat, he thinks he has to be on top of everything and its a battle to keep him off the bed...Its really funny to watch 3 cats come racing around a corner in to the bedroom and a rabbit on right behind them..the cats leap on to the bed and he leaps with them!..crazy bunny.

Its starting to get nice out here..so he will be getting lots of yard time in his large round pen while i work on my garden!

Question for you all, he does not seem to drink much water? a few ounces a day but he is eating fine and pooping just fine so im not to worried but just want to know if this is normal. 

anyway..ill get more pics, he is in the house almost everyday for about 2 hours or so..no box training yet ..he has peed on the dog's blanket a few times  

more pics soon!


----------



## JBun (Feb 18, 2013)

Lol, just picturing this big fuzzy furball terrorizing your cats and chasing them all down the hall, is hilarious  He's such a funny rabbit.

The drinking thing might be normal for him. Some of my rabbits don't drink very much and some drink a ton. If he drinks from a water bottle then you could try giving him a water dish to drink out of. Rabbits tend to drink better from a bowl. And the peeing on the dog bed just sounds like Titan is trying to mark it as HIS, haha.


----------



## Loopsy (Feb 18, 2013)

I find there's a lot of variability in the amount of water the rabbits drink, and now that they're in my bedroom I've realized they do a lot of that drinking at night! The water bottle keeps me up at night. As long as he's active and peeing I wouldn't worry too much about how much he drinks. If he's eating fresh foods, remember that they have a high water content as well.

How cute that he's relaxing and showing off his attitude.


----------



## kaosu (Feb 22, 2013)

so..I have new pics but my photocucket is being crazy on me at the moment so they will have to be uploaded later.

so litter box training has started, with great success!!

..but he likes to use the cat boxes and not his ...but we are working on it, he has not had an accidents in the house for a while other than a few poops when he first comes in the house. 

Grooming is going well, I put him up on a cat scratching post that is about the right height and he can grip it, I need new brushes now that his fur is growing in its super super thick..so better and new brushes are in order. The smaller mats I have been working on around his neck are all gone, and it seems as he gets heather ( gaining weight quickly) his fur is much healther and seems to resist matting if i just brush it a little. His nails are kinda long..so that is the next step is starting to trim his nails and get at the tiny mats on his stomach and under his arms. But it is progress! and he is turning in to a lovely brat of a bunny..stubborn and super smart, He already knows witch rooms he is not allowed in and stays out of them even if a cat he is chasing or playing tag with runs in to the room. 

he gets so excited when I go out to his cage now he starts grunting and jumps in to my arms to come in the house....the mother inlaw has hinted and bringing him in as a house bunny ^_^ it went something like " aww he is such a lovely bunny its a shame to have him out in all that straw...and he is such a good bunny" ...

hopefully I will have pics soon. 

OH! ..is it normal for the fur to grow back darker?.. under the white fluffy fur is a darker but still lighter than his head tank coming in..as well as more of the gray striping. ..Ill try and get pics of it.


----------



## JBun (Feb 22, 2013)

Lol, I think it's actually pretty common that really smart rabbits can also be a little bratty. I think it goes hand in hand. I once had a really smart rabbit. She was a pain in the butt to deal with sometimes cause she was always getting into trouble, because she was so smart and clever 

That is sooo cute that he jumps into your arms, and he sounds so well trained, haha. Boy did you luck out  Well, if you do make him a house bunny, you have the hard part all taken care of. He sounds like he is just naturally litterbox trained. That's usually the toughest part of having a new house rabbit... Oh, I may have have mentioned this before, but if you use clumping litter for your cats, you just want to be really careful about Titan even getting in their litterbox. Clumping litter can be injested when a rabbit grooms, then it can cause a GI blockage in the digestive system, which can be fatal.

I would be soooo tempted to just keep him shaved. Angora fur sounds very labor intensive. Makes me kind of glad I have short haired rabbits  I guess having a really fluffy rabbit can be fun too, especially for snuggling  The fur changing color a little, is pretty normal I think. I know with a molt, a rabbits fur can come back in a slightly different shade.

Can't wait to see new pics!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Feb 23, 2013)

Aww, he is such a pretty boy I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## kaosu (Feb 24, 2013)

ok here are some pics!!! 

this is before his big brushing...I got all the long old hair of while he let me brush him for about half an hour...toes got trimmed as well!!















out side trying to play with the dog while i cleaned out his hutch 





and here he is being a good boy being brushed!!


















and I got some shots of his under coat coming back darker..it even has gray swirls in it! ..Im starting to think most of the really white fur is from not being able to shed properly for so long. 









Enjoy!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow, what a difference and his coat looks so healthy now, he´s got such thick fur. In that last picture, it´s such a beautiful colour. 

It´s amazing how well he´s coming along and how relaxed he looks, he really was a very lucky boy.


----------



## holtzchick (Feb 24, 2013)

Awh he is a lovely bunny!! I love how your mother in law hinted at making him a house bunny. I actually think its much easier to keep a rabbit indoors than it is outdoors.... That and it's much easier to bond closely with them


----------



## JBun (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh, he just looks so soft and fluffy after you brushed him. How can you resist snuggling him all the time? So is his fur really super soft? That is interesting about his coat coming in. Maybe it's cause he is healthy now and being well cared for. It'll be interesting to see if his whole coat comes out matching his face color.


----------



## Loopsy (Feb 24, 2013)

He looks so soft and nuzzable.


----------



## kaosu (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you everyone!!! 

he is a pretty awesome bunny and it is hard to not cuddle him all the time...he just wants to chase the cats and lay around. 

So the next step on his grooming is perfecting my bunny ninja grooming of his tummy...it will be fun but really needs to be done, he still has some mats on his tummy and hind feet.

I have been reading up on grooming angoras...but i cant seem to find an answer to my question!! 

can you over groom?.. the hair on his back that is darker is kinda a flat coat fur..and while im brushing him im not pulling on it..just brushing gently and it comes out. Im guessing its from not being able to shed for so long so all the old hair is coming out but all of the wool is coming out his back where you see the darker color. Its doing the same on his body but with the wool so short it does not come out as quickly. 

he still has a bit of a sneeze but it has gotten better sens switching his bedding to straw..but i did notice a little big of boogers when he sneezed while being groomed, If it does not clear up soon I will be taking him back to the vet..probably will anyway to make sure he is gaining enough weight. 


anyway I love seeing everyone's responses !!!

and YES he is every bit as soft and fluffy as he looks...its like petting a super super soft thick cotton ball..and the brushing!!!!!! its crazy..brush a bit..lift 1/2inch of fur and brush a bit more..repeat till massive size bunny is all fluffy ..and a bit annoyed. but I really do enjoy grooming him.

..I will try for pics when i try for his tummy later today ^_^.


----------



## kaosu (Feb 25, 2013)

so his sneezing fits have gotten less, he still does it and today I noticed some white mucus coming from his eyes..just a little bit so I called an got an appointment with our vet..one of our female kittens is due to be spayed so we got an appointment for Monday morning to get Titan looked at... I hope its nothing bad.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 25, 2013)

He is just adorable. Hope his eyes get sorted, I´m sure it´s nothing serious but better to get it checked. I find that mine sheds all the time. I groom him every day and always end up with quite a bit of hair but he´s suffers his grooming time now but doesn´t really enjoy it and it is difficult to do tummy and around his bottom. It´s amazing how much they do shed, i always worry about my other two grooming him and ending up with tummy fulls of his hair. 

let us know how he goes on at the vet.


----------



## kaosu (Feb 25, 2013)

..So I have been reading allot on how to groom these bunnies, so i just put it in to practiced and it lasted a solid 10 mins until he was done with it. I was very inpresed I got a few mins worth of working on his hind feet and the mats on them..he is a bit twitchy if you touch his tummy to long..but he is ok with is feet..he twitches when I touch his lower back butt area just like his tummy...seems like hes just not used to it.

he even let me take a few pics. 









I noticed while holding him he was wheezing slightly..witch makes me worry even more I am glad I got the vet appointment....crossing my fingers for it to be just a cold or something.


----------



## JBun (Feb 25, 2013)

Lol, poor Titan. My buns hate it when I put them on their backs to trim nails. 10 min. is pretty good though, considering it's his first tummy grooming session. A few of my rabbits will sound a little wheezy when on their backs, but I think it's cause they get nervous and tense up and breath faster. Hopefully whatever he has isn't too bad. The vet will most likely put him on antibiotics for a while.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh, I just love his little face when he´s on his back, it is so darn cute, that little mouth. 

Mine hates me grooming him while he´s on his back but I have to have him there for about 10-15 minutes to check around his butt and comb his feet. it is hard work having a bunny with so much hair but they do look so nice when you look after it.


----------



## kaosu (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you everyone!! I will update after his vet appointment!

Litter training is going well....I have done nothing bug given him access to a pan and he uses it.

another question though, Today when i flipped him over I got a strong whiff of a skunky smell out of his back side?...is it something i should be worried about?


----------



## JBun (Feb 26, 2013)

Haha, it's those nasty scent glands! You can take a look and see if there is some buildup and clean them out if there is. It's the fold of skin between the anus and genitalia, on the sides. There is one on each side. If there is a kind of waxy buildup, then you can use a q tip in there to moisten it up and clean it out.


----------



## kaosu (Feb 26, 2013)

good to know, he has gone back out side for the night after a 4 hour romp with the cats, but tomorrow during grooming time I will see about the glands and clean them out.
..he has been a bit moody today didn't want to go back in his hutch even with his treats.


----------



## JBun (Feb 26, 2013)

Lol, he's turning into a spoiled little house bunny


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh, those scent glands, I call one of mine skunky cos I´m sure they can throw out a smell from those just like a skunk and it´s like a sudden burst.....OMG what a whiff. I clean them out from time to time and it´s not a pleasant task lol.


----------



## kaosu (Mar 2, 2013)

MM so still progressing on his tummy grooming..70% of the mats on his stomach are gone as well as his back feet...he continues to keep changing color!! 

all of his new fur coming in under his current coat is darker..or at least a different color..tans and creams and grays and carmaley colors ...crazy I really think its from lack of care in the past and lack of shedding

Its going to be very interesting to see how he turns out! 












oh and here is a pic of his fluffy butt!! 




and one of him lazing around 






Question: can you over groom them?


----------



## kaosu (Mar 3, 2013)

so Titan has started to shed allot!! It has been warmer up here the last few weeks...and all the head fluff has fallen out when I groomed him...lol well most of it.






























BTW if you all have not noticed I love taking pics and sharing them!! 

same question still stand.. Is it possible to over groom him?


----------



## Tauntz (Mar 3, 2013)

Glad you love taking pix, I enjoy them! Titan is still a beautiful bunny! Love his coloration!


----------



## kaosu (Mar 3, 2013)

We had fun in the yard today!


----------



## kaosu (Mar 3, 2013)

and we introduced him and my 11 year old blue heeler Nayree, It went pretty well ^_^ 
Video included!!! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ih5u2-S9fCU&list=UUL8CoRCC3kFf1338vmmITAA&index=1


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 4, 2013)

Awesome photos..I can´t believe how much he´s improved since you first brought him home...he looks like a completely different bunny and his fur is gorgeous now, those different colours are amazing. 

Video is so good, you do really behaved with little Titan, it was so funny seeing him stretch right up on him at the end and it was so funny seeing titan run after you when you called. You should be so proud of what you´ve achieved with him.


----------



## kaosu (Mar 4, 2013)

Chrisdoc said:


> Awesome photos..I can´t believe how much he´s improved since you first brought him home...he looks like a completely different bunny and his fur is gorgeous now, those different colours are amazing.
> 
> Video is so good, you do really behaved with little Titan, it was so funny seeing him stretch right up on him at the end and it was so funny seeing titan run after you when you called. You should be so proud of what you´ve achieved with him.



Thank you he really is a great bun!! and my baby Nayree she is an awesome dog and for a herding dog she did wonderful!

and honestly he came to me this awesome..just had to find it under all the mats!!

His vet apt went well today, the groomer who helped us shave him was so amazed how how he was doing. His sneezing and goopy eyes have started to clear up on there own so the vet did not want to put him on anything if he was improving on his own. I switched his bedding recently so it could of just been an allergy, Titan has gained .4 of a lb!! and they said he felt well muscled and good weight. I had them check his sent glands and they said they were clean and looked good. 

he is healthy and bratty <3....oh and shedding so much!!


----------



## JBun (Mar 4, 2013)

Lol, Titan almost looks like a cream filled cookie, the way he's shedding  He's not a purebred angora is he? I didn't think they shed? He's going to end up looking like a completely different rabbit, than the one you first came home with, when this shedding business is all done.

Your dog was so well behaved, and Titan looked VERY interested in him, haha.

I love seeing all the pictures. Titan looks pretty happy hopping around on the grass. Wish we had grass growing. I can't wait for this snow to be gone.

I'm glad the vet check went well too!


----------



## kaosu (Mar 5, 2013)

JBun said:


> Lol, Titan almost looks like a cream filled cookie, the way he's shedding  He's not a purebred angora is he? I didn't think they shed? He's going to end up looking like a completely different rabbit, than the one you first came home with, when this shedding business is all done.
> 
> Your dog was so well behaved, and Titan looked VERY interested in him, haha.
> 
> ...



Actually French Angoras do shed like that ^_^..but really there is no way to be 100% sure on what he is, having talked to a few breeders and did some fiber tests im pretty sure he is pure, but still really no way to tell 100%.
Other types of angoras have to be sheered ..where the French angoras can be "plucked" to get the fibers as they shed. 

he is already starting to look like a different rabbit! 

Him and Nayree got along well, she is a high pray drive dog but did very well on behaving her self, only supervised visits in the yard with these two but its going well.


----------



## JBun (Mar 5, 2013)

I guess I'm the most familiar with english angoras, but even then I don't really know a whole lot about them, except they have LOTS of fur that keeps growing. 

That dog of yours seems pretty amazing, especially considering her breed and everything. It would be so natural for her to want to 'herd' that big orange poofball, haha. You must have trained her really well


----------



## kaosu (Mar 5, 2013)

JBun said:


> I guess I'm the most familiar with english angoras, but even then I don't really know a whole lot about them, except they have LOTS of fur that keeps growing.
> 
> That dog of yours seems pretty amazing, especially considering her breed and everything. It would be so natural for her to want to 'herd' that big orange poofball, haha. You must have trained her really well




She is a pretty well behaved old lady, I have had her sens she was 4 weeks old..her mom had a litter of 14 and could not feed them all properly so my aunt let me take her home early, we already had two heelers. She is a pretty amazing dog, and was quite the handful in her younger years, she wanted so badly to heard the bunny and even did a few times but with no harm just a few nudges, shes a good girl, I just start saying a command and she will do what im in the middle of saying..years of patents and a fern hand, turned a hyper active, hyper pray drive nipping pup in to a well behaved hyper old lay, she still acts like a puppy but no longer takes 4 hours of hard activity before she is tired. 

she cuddles with our cats so its not surprising she is rather ok with Titan even if she had never seen a rabbit, out side of chasing once in a while on my uncles property,non were harmed I called her back fairly quickly..but if she did not chase them away my cousins would shoot them.


----------



## Azerane (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow, Titan is one brave bunny and Nayree is the best behaved blue heeler I have ever seen. Incredible restraint for a herder, her age probably helps a little in addition to good training. Titan looks so happy frolicking around


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 5, 2013)

Yourndog is sizing with Titan! I was gonna say what jenny said that her breed should make her want to hurt Titan but she was so good 

Titan is adorable. His coloring is just fantastic, he looks so good from when you first brought him home.


----------



## kaosu (Mar 10, 2013)

So it looks like Titan will be getting neutered, he no longer plays with the cats, he just tries to hump them he bit one of the younger kittens and made her cry  she is ok though just some bunny drool on her back.

sooo snip snip soon. 

he is still shedding out and changing color, he had gray streaks to his under coat...could he be a Harlequin? 

anyway ..what should I expect after the neuter ..care and such, I feel bad for having to make him go threw with this but I think its best for everyone, he has not been allowed to run around the house much the past few days due to his actions.


----------



## JBun (Mar 15, 2013)

Aww, poor kitty  Yeah, it does sometimes come down to this for these overly hormonal boys. Neuters are actually pretty easy on the boys. They usually bounce back really fast, and often don't even need pain meds, though it might still be good to get some metacam to have on hand just in case. You just want to make sure he starts eating and that there isn't any redness or infection at the neuter site, and that he doesn't start trying to chew it open. It's also a good idea to have your vet check his teeth and take care of any sharp points if there are any, since he'll already be under for the neuter. If you are concerned about any unknown health problems causing complications, you may want to have bloodwork done as well.


----------



## kaosu (Mar 21, 2013)

few more pics ^_^ his coat is ever changing!













kitties watching 









enjoy ^_^


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 22, 2013)

He´s got such a lush, thick coat, I just love it but it must be a nightmare to groom. Bandy´s is similar but not quite as thick as that but he sheds constantly and it gets everywhere. 

He looks so healthy now and happy, what a difference from those first pictures, can´t believe it´s the same bunny. So glad to seeing him doing so well.


----------



## kaosu (Mar 31, 2013)

mm so I cleaned up my photobucket and moved stuff...so a few pics are broken now  

ok update!!!! 

Nayree and Titan have become great friends!! 
Nayree has been trying to play with him, but I have to keep an eye on her she lives to roll on animals she plays with. She play bows and " stomps" her front paws at him as she tries to get him to chase her, witch he does!!!!

they play tag its silly..she has put his entire head in her mouth like she did when she played with her puppies...and Titan just sits there while she does it and binkies away when she is done, witch starts a round of Tag.

Its very strange to watch..maybe ill try to get it on video..

We have been taking walks around the yard with Titan and Nayree its going very well, When Titan gets scared..one of the dogs next door barks Titan freaks and runs..Nayree follows and Titan stops and calms down UNDER Nayree. Really they both amaze me so much!

I always watch them closely, I know how easy it would be for Nayree to accidentally harm him, when she gets to rough he seems to get away just fine, soon she will know her limits with him, and we might try real walks once I get titan a harness I feel secure with him in.

anyway I will be uploading some pics soon!

hope everyone enjoys a relaxing Easter Sunday!!.


----------



## Moochyesh (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey! Christa from Peabody's Paradise. Followed the link you gave us to see titan and led me here to the forum i am a member on ! ( As you can see peabody is my profile picture here ;])

Hes so cute, love titan, That color is sooooo pretty!
How did his neuter go ?


----------



## JBun (Apr 6, 2013)

That's so cute that Nayree watches over Titan, and that Titan feels comforted by her presence. I love cross species friendships


----------



## kaosu (Apr 7, 2013)

Moochyesh said:


> Hey! Christa from Peabody's Paradise. Followed the link you gave us to see titan and led me here to the forum i am a member on ! ( As you can see peabody is my profile picture here ;])
> 
> Hes so cute, love titan, That color is sooooo pretty!
> How did his neuter go ?




sadly it looks like allot of my links have been broken.. 

but Im so glad you found us! ^_^
see pics so it did happen!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow Titans coat has changed so much! He is so lucky to live with you.

That's a really good dog you have. Its funny that they play tag and so cute that Titan calms down when he is under her.


----------



## kaosu (Apr 7, 2013)

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Wow Titans coat has changed so much! He is so lucky to live with you.
> 
> That's a really good dog you have. Its funny that they play tag and so cute that Titan calms down when he is under her.




She is a good dog^_^

I have another video of them playing a little more rough, and I have to remind her to be gentle allot, and she does allot of snapping her jaws close to him like she is trying to heard him, but it does not scare him..she play bows and puts his head in her mouth and nudges him to play. 

If i did not trust her 100% to not harm him there would be no way I would allow this contact with out a leash but I really do trust she will not harm him, she wants to play and i think it is only a mater of time until they both figure out how each other plays. ...more videos to come ^_^ 


..he is such a fearless bunny ^_^


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes, I don't believe she is trying to hurt him either. It is probably her just wanting to play. And yes post the new videos, I can't wait to see them.


----------



## kaosu (Apr 19, 2013)

ok Im to lazy and have not gotten around to uploading any more videos yet...but here are a few more pics..he is getting so fluffy!!!!!! 

He still loves to wrestle with the cats..and generally be unruly in the house...I have been speaking to our vet about getting him neutered ..they are charging 105$ to do it..BUT they know what they are doing and we have discussed in length medications they do not use and why, they spay and neuter all the bunnies for the human society around here...soo his neuter is postponed for the moment.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 19, 2013)

What a beautiful coat he has now....I love that last photo with the catch looking on. What a difference from the beginning, he is a lucky Little fella. I love seeing all of them together, bun, dog and cat....you´ve got a happy bunch lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 19, 2013)

Lovely pictures! He is so adorable! He does look so much better than when you first got him. I love how furry he is furry buns are just so adorable! I loved all the pictures but my favorite was the one where he was sitting in between the cats food bowls. I also liked the one of him in front of that tank. He is just so adorable.


----------



## kaosu (Apr 20, 2013)

Chrisdoc said:


> What a beautiful coat he has now....I love that last photo with the catch looking on. What a difference from the beginning, he is a lucky Little fella. I love seeing all of them together, bun, dog and cat....you´ve got a happy bunch lol.



Thank you, and really I think im the lucky one to have gotten such an amazing bunny from the start ^_^ would not trade him for the world!!!!!! 

...would be nice if he was self grooming but it gives us good bonding time.


----------



## kaosu (Apr 20, 2013)

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Lovely pictures! He is so adorable! He does look so much better than when you first got him. I love how furry he is furry buns are just so adorable! I loved all the pictures but my favorite was the one where he was sitting in between the cats food bowls. I also liked the one of him in front of that tank. He is just so adorable.



..yeah he was being a brat and would not pose in front of the tank..it was more of move my hand and take a pic before he moved. 

he can be a stubborn brat.. and honestly I love it. 

..cant wait tll his fur is back 100%


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 20, 2013)

He is looking great now...I have the same problem with mine, he does groom loads but always having to comb to get rid of all that loose fur. Does my head in but be without my big fur ball lol.


----------



## kaosu (Apr 21, 2013)

new game..tire out the rabbit...^_^ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKwhGEB1HdE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## JBun (Apr 21, 2013)

LOL!!! :laugh: Oh my gosh! I needed a good laugh, haha. It's almost like he thinks he's a dog. I hope he doesn't have an identity crisis.


----------



## kaosu (Apr 21, 2013)

JBun said:


> LOL!!! :laugh: Oh my gosh! I needed a good laugh, haha. It's almost like he thinks he's a dog. I hope he doesn't have an identity crisis.



yeah..this had been going on for a while before i got the camera..i was giggling so hard ..tried not to do it to much in the video..he was pretty tired by the end. 

<3 my babies


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 22, 2013)

Haha, that video is too funny! LOL, I was laughing so hard.


----------



## PaGal (Apr 22, 2013)

That's what Thumper and I do but in the living room and until either I get tired or dizzy!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 22, 2013)

haha he is so funny chasing the dog and he must be so tired at the end....maybe he thinks he is a dog :laughsmiley:


----------



## kaosu (Apr 23, 2013)

he might think he is a dog...maybe that is why he is not afraid of anything!! 
^_^ 

thank you everyone for all the kind words he truly is an amazing bunny I am so fortunate for having the opportunity to rescue him.


----------



## kaosu (May 5, 2013)

Thought I would give you all an update!! ^_^

he now runs with the dog every evening!!..this big bunny runs and runs and runs for about 15 solid mins..and with a short 20 ish min break will do it again!!!!!..than when him and the dog are tired Nayree (the dog) rolls around in the cool grass and Titan cuddles up next to her and keeps following her around the yard. 

when I come out to let titan out while I do garden work..I never have to keep an eye on him in the yard..he is ALWAYS with the dog never leaves her side and on the rare occasion Titan sits down in the shade and allows the dog to wander away I just have to ask Nayree where her bunny is and she will run over and her little nub will go 100 mph and prance at the bunny...at witch point he hops up and chases her back to me as she runs back with the bunny.

how ever did I get so lucky?!!!

by the way he continues to get fluffy..and it got hot around here so he is shedding sooo much


----------



## JBun (May 5, 2013)

Ok, it's official! Titan REALLY IS a little fluffy dog in disguise  There is no way that is a rabbit that you have there, haha. I bet Nayree loves having a little friend to play with her, and she's so good with him.

I don't know a whole lot about angora's, but you could probably shave him again, for the summer, then he won't get too hot.


----------



## Chrisdoc (May 5, 2013)

He is such a sweetie. Yes, I think you´ve got a bun who thinks he´s a dog. It´s great that they´re such good friends and that she looks after him for you. I´d love to see more videos of them together, the last one was so much fun.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 5, 2013)

Yes, he probably thinks he's a little doggy, lol. That is too funny. He is such an adorable bunny. And that's sweet that he gets to have a playmate. I'm sure Nayree enjoys the company too. Its so funny that he chases her. Yes, I agree with Chris, I'd love to see more pictures and videos. He is so adorable! And the last video was so funny!


----------



## kaosu (Jun 2, 2013)

Alright everyone We are still here!!! 

little update..i will get more pics and videos soon!.

he is such a fluff ball!!..his coat is coming in nicely, ..he continues to run with the dog nearly everyday and follow her around while I do out side chores..he almost never leaves the dogs side!

So...some strange things I have noticed about this strange rabbit...he loves water!!...is that normal? when I run the hose or when i change out side tank water and have standing water in the lawn he lays and even rolls in it, you can only imagine that cotton ball covered in grass and mud....makes it fun for me to brush!!! 

And I have noticed he jumps really well...his outside cage is a round pen that is about 4 feet tall...i watched him stand up and leap to the top of the cage, he can touch it with is front paws and falls back down ( he really wanted out to chase the dog)..crazy bunny ^_^ 

anyway I just wanted to let everyone know we were still alive.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 2, 2013)

Aww, that's sweet that he follows your dog around everywhere. And that's great that his coat is coming in well. His coat looks so much better than when you first got him.

Haha, what a strange bunny! I didn't know that he liked water, lol. I don't know any bunnies that like water. I did read a thread once where someone said that they went swimming in their pool and they put the bunny on the deck around the pool and he jumped right in. They freaked out and pulled him out of the water and he didn't seem distressed. Also, someone replied to the thread and said that they found their bunny sitting in the toilet, lol. So maybe some bunnies just like water.

He sounds like a great little jumper. I bet he would do great on rabbit agility or sometimes called rabbit jumping.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jun 2, 2013)

good to hear about Titan again, he´s such a handsome little guy. This bun is sure strange, thinks he´s a dog and now he likes water. I´d hate to see Bandy rolling in water, he´s difficult enough to groom when he´s dry. 

That´s funny actually cos Bandy is a really good jumper and quite agile. I´d love to try mine over some jumps just to see how they do. I´ve watched the agility on youtube and some of the buns are amazing.


----------



## kaosu (Jun 5, 2013)

Ok I cant figure out how to get pics from Flicker on to here yet....so here is a link..all the ones with the dog and grass on top are the new ones ^_^

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jun 5, 2013)

He is just too cute. I love how his face is brown and his body is light....awwwww, I just want to pick him up and cuddle him.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for the new picture. He is really cute!  He looks so fluffy and soft. You could probably spin his fur in to yarn.


----------



## JBun (Jun 5, 2013)

Love the pics. Like the others have said, I'm pretty sure Titan thinks he's a dog. Hence, the rolling in the water  With that thick angora fur, he might be trying to cool down too. Rolling around in water, mud, and grass, I'm sure makes for quite the mess! I'm glad my rabbits don't like water. I did have one fall into a mud puddle once, and that was bad enough to clean up that one time.


----------



## kaosu (Jun 5, 2013)

> He is just too cute. I love how his face is brown and his body is light....awwwww, I just want to pick him up and cuddle him.



he is pretty irresistible..love cuddling him ^_^ 



> Thanks for the new picture. He is really cute!  He looks so fluffy and soft. You could probably spin his fur in to yarn.



He is so soft!!! and his coat is super thick!!...I do plan on spinning with his wool.. A friend is going to teach me how to spin in exchange for some of his wool^_^ 



> Love the pics. Like the others have said, I'm pretty sure Titan thinks he's a dog. Hence, the rolling in the water  With that thick angora fur, he might be trying to cool down too. Rolling around in water, mud, and grass, I'm sure makes for quite the mess! I'm glad my rabbits don't like water. I did have one fall into a mud puddle once, and that was bad enough to clean up that one time.



yes he does become quite the mess but once he drys out I just pick the chunks out and he is back to pretty and fluffy again. ..he is pretty easy to brush out now..though I have not been brushing his as intensively as before.more of a quick brushing and a good hand combing to catch any matting that is forming..his fur is finely starting to fill in evenly ...his next molt is going to be a nightmare for me to brush out but it will be fun ^_^. 

....we just got exciting news today..our family may be growing soon...i have a Doctors appointment tomorrow to confirm. SO EXCITED!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 5, 2013)

Good idea spinning his fur. I'm going to get an angora sometime to spin its fur and as a pet.I bet his fur will make awesome yarn. I crochet so having a bunny to make yarn would be great. 

Oh, congratulations!!!  You must be so excited. Let us know how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## kaosu (Jun 6, 2013)

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Good idea spinning his fur. I'm going to get an angora sometime to spin its fur and as a pet.I bet his fur will make awesome yarn. I crochet so having a bunny to make yarn would be great.
> 
> Oh, congratulations!!!  You must be so excited. Let us know how it goes tomorrow.



very very excited..we have been trying for 15 months!


----------



## kaosu (Jun 6, 2013)

kaosu said:


> very very excited..we have been trying for 15 months!




confirmed..we are expecting a new member of our family...Im so excited and scared...and just in disbelief that its finely happening.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 6, 2013)

Well official congratulations!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jun 10, 2013)

That is such good news, I bet you´re thrilled, congratulations to you both. I love good news to start the week.


----------



## kaosu (Jun 29, 2013)

thank you everyone!

sorry I have not been posing much..been a bit nauseous and the heat is not helping but I am here to update on Titan as this blog is for him! 

Im starting to realize as the heat climbs that no amount of brushing and frozen water bottles is going to make him comfortable..looks like he is going to the groomers to be shaved for the summer! 

I dont have good enough clippers here and he was so good for them when we shaved him the first time she said if I helped it will only be 20$..sounds like a good deal to keep my handsome man cool for the summer...and his fur has now all grown in, big creamy fluff ball!! ..he is still such a joy, I feel as if I have not had as much time for him lately with how I have been feeling and starting work again, but he still gets his daily love and nearly every day romp in the yard with the dog. 

..just a little update I will get pics of him in all his fluff before the shaving and after .


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 29, 2013)

Good to hear about Titan again! 

Poor Titan with all that fur. Its been hot here as well and Ash has been shedding a lot lately. Luckily he doesn't have much fur.

Can't wait to some pictures of him.


----------



## kaosu (Jun 29, 2013)

ok here are some pics from today ^_^


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 29, 2013)

Cute Titan! Wow that guy has a lot of fluff! LOL. He's going to make some really pretty and soft yarn. Do you crochet? or knit? I think that the next bunny I get will be an angora since I crochet the fur will be useful in making yarn. I'd also like one as another bunny since I love bunnies so much!


----------



## kaosu (Jun 30, 2013)

yeah he is soooo fluffy!! its crazy but there is a rabbit under it all somewhere..it had been a few days sens i brushed him on account of just not feeling good and being so exhausted ..need to step up my game. 

I have a friend who is going to trade teaching me to spin for some wool ^_^ excited about that! 

and i do not knit ir anything yet..but i might get in to it. 

^_^


----------



## kaosu (Jul 25, 2013)

few update pics...I feel a little bad  lately with all the morning sickness I have not been able to groom Titan as much as he should be..thankfully his fur does not mat easily, ..so other than extra "dead" fur on him he is in pretty good shape..and super fluffy!!...here is he being bushed out..and where I left him tonight..he is a work in progress again but he got annoyed with me and after a few grunts and attempted nips I left him alone for the night^_^..no to mention he was dirty from digging in the yard all day >.> he loved playing and digging up grass!! ( not dirty foot in last pic)

anyway here you guys go!! ( please ignore the mess in the background the mother inlaw just got back from a sewing retreat and the house is a mess )


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 25, 2013)

Good to know that you and Titan are doing well. My gosh he's super fluffy! I'll bet his fur will make really nice yarn.


----------



## Kittiebot (Jul 25, 2013)

So fluffy!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jul 25, 2013)

He has such gorgeous fur but he must be hot under all that. Bit like Bandy, he´s got probably just a bit less but I can see him panting sometimes even though he´s got frozen bottles and a fan. 

Hope the nausea passes soon. I hate brushing Bandy right now as I end up with fur stuck all over me with the heat, it just gets everywhere so I´m sure he´s the same. These bunnies just do not appreciate all our hard work to keep them looking good lol.


----------



## kaosu (Aug 25, 2013)

another update 

Titan did not end up getting shaved..I have been doing a ton of research on how and when to groom him ..basicly when you see his new coat come in under the older long one. 

So i finely started on his big groom today! ...he has some super soft thick fur right now and I got about half way threw before he kept giving me the stink eye and got to annoyed to continue...soo this is a work in progress but here he is ^_^

ahah where he is now looks like he has a nice fluffy skirt on


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Aug 25, 2013)

Good to see you posting!  Titan is looking gorgeous as usual! His fur is so long and soft looking!


----------



## Azerane (Aug 26, 2013)

Holy moly! Did all that really just come off him like that, incredible! That's so crazy. He looks quite handsome with his new look, lol.


----------



## kaosu (Aug 26, 2013)

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Good to see you posting!  Titan is looking gorgeous as usual! His fur is so long and soft looking!



yeah..starting to feel a bit better...but cant wait for it to be over..next month we get to know the gender ^_^ due date is feb 6th


----------



## kaosu (Aug 26, 2013)

Azerane said:


> Holy moly! Did all that really just come off him like that, incredible! That's so crazy. He looks quite handsome with his new look, lol.




yeah it all just comes off...Its not as noticeable but his back half is about half a thin as it was, ..took nearly a gallon bag worth of wool off of him, probably do it again today to get him down to what he should be ^_^...his new coat is already a few inches long ..lots of gentle brushing and it all just comes out and he seems to enjoy it!.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Aug 26, 2013)

Wow, that´s a heck of a lot of fur. I know how you feel though, Bandy is also molting and hates being groomed but I did the same the other day and collected mounds of fur. Awful here though as with the heat, it just sticks to me and I end up with it everywhere, in my hair, mouth and eyes. Don´t notice as much with him thought cos he´s all white. 

Titan is a gorgeous colour, amazing how much he´s come along since he´s been with you and how well and handsome he´s looking.


----------



## kaosu (Aug 26, 2013)

Chrisdoc said:


> Wow, that´s a heck of a lot of fur. I know how you feel though, Bandy is also molting and hates being groomed but I did the same the other day and collected mounds of fur. Awful here though as with the heat, it just sticks to me and I end up with it everywhere, in my hair, mouth and eyes. Don´t notice as much with him thought cos he´s all white.
> 
> Titan is a gorgeous colour, amazing how much he´s come along since he´s been with you and how well and handsome he´s looking.



yeah his fur gets EVERYWHERE when brushing him..blah. but he seems to cope ok with the weather even if its been hotter than normal. 


and thank you ^_^ he really is a joy to have...what color would you say he is?...I can never quite figure it out..when he is done shedding he has streaks of gray in his face and butt.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Aug 29, 2013)

kaosu said:


> yeah..starting to feel a bit better...but cant wait for it to be over..next month we get to know the gender ^_^ due date is feb 6th



Oh congrats! Bet you can't wait to know the gender! What are you hoping for, boy or girl?


----------



## kaosu (Sep 3, 2013)

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Oh congrats! Bet you can't wait to know the gender! What are you hoping for, boy or girl?




we want a healthy baby ^_^


----------



## Bonsai (Sep 3, 2013)

He looks like a ballerina! xD He has a little fur tutu on, lol. Almost convinces me I want an Angora but... I dunno if I can contend with all that fur LOL. Fur everywhere!!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Sep 3, 2013)

Just looking at the pics again, he is so handsome. Sometimes hate all the fur...I was looking round my living room today and the shelf if covered in a fur layer like we´ve had a snow fall....does the cleaning never end lol.


----------



## kaosu (Sep 3, 2013)

Chrisdoc said:


> Just looking at the pics again, he is so handsome. Sometimes hate all the fur...I was looking round my living room today and the shelf if covered in a fur layer like we´ve had a snow fall....does the cleaning never end lol.




ahah yeah...the fur can be a bit overwhelming and I end up with it everywhere when grooming him..but to me its worth it. For a while i toyed with the idea of getting another angora and trying to bond them..but with a baby on the way and all the work he needs alone we have decided to not get another, he had lots of friend cats and the dog so he is not lonely. 
:rabbithop


----------



## Chrisdoc (Sep 4, 2013)

I wouldn´t swap mine for anything but sometimes, it just gets everywhere and drives me nuts. 

He seems really happy with his doggy friend and the cats so maybe he does have enough company. You may decide to get him a bunny friend later on but he seems happy enough as he is and he´s got you as well.


----------



## PaGal (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you for the laugh this morning. He so looks like he's wearing a tutu. I showed two of my girls and that's the first thing that they both said. He is so handsome! I feel for him though as I know my long, thick hair has been driving me crazy this past summer as it has been so hot and humid. He does look so much better than when you first brought him home.


----------



## kaosu (Sep 7, 2013)

Chrisdoc said:


> I wouldn´t swap mine for anything but sometimes, it just gets everywhere and drives me nuts.
> 
> He seems really happy with his doggy friend and the cats so maybe he does have enough company. You may decide to get him a bunny friend later on but he seems happy enough as he is and he´s got you as well.



yes...I get a nice coating of fur on me when ever I groom him ..but its worth all the kisses and games of tag. 



PaGal said:


> Thank you for the laugh this morning. He so looks like he's wearing a tutu. I showed two of my girls and that's the first thing that they both said. He is so handsome! I feel for him though as I know my long, thick hair has been driving me crazy this past summer as it has been so hot and humid. He does look so much better than when you first brought him home.



Yes he barely looks like the same bunny...I recently went back threw all his pics, his color is so much brighter..he almost looked like an old man in the first pics. You and your girls are welcome for the laugh ^_^ 

lots of frozen bottles and rolls in mud puddles made by the hose helped him threw the summer. 

yes...he loves rolling in water strange rabbit. Think of a cotton ball covered in grass bits mud and water...he will binky all over the place after doing it as well!!!......he thinks he is a dog.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Sep 11, 2013)

kaosu said:


> we want a healthy baby ^_^



I'm sure he/she will be!!

I agree with the others Titan really looks like he's wearing a tutu!


----------



## PaGal (Sep 11, 2013)

Well he certainly sounds like a lot of fun! Thumper at times when in his cage and excited will stand in his water dish. He also spills the water and doesn't seem to mind being wet. I think if given the chance he might jump into a pool so I can imagine Titan rolling in a puddle. 

I hope his fur was shorter when he did that though as I can only imagine what it could take to get him clean.


----------



## kaosu (Sep 24, 2013)

I promise I will update on Titan soon!...but I had to share.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Sep 29, 2013)

Congratulations, he/she sure looks healthy!


----------



## kaosu (Sep 29, 2013)

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Congratulations, he/she sure looks healthy!



yes He is growing fast!!..cant believe im over half way done already. 

Titan continues to do well ^_^ his cage is getting an upgrade in the from of adding another cage on to the side with a pass threw, the new cage is almost 5 feet long and 4 feet deep, im card boarding up the sides and tarping it for the winter, the bulk of his straw will be filling this part of the hutch, the other part that he is currently in will be his feeding /potty spot sens he seems to only go in one corner. 

gotta make sure Titan is nice and snug for the coming cold weather. ^_^


----------



## Chrisdoc (Sep 30, 2013)

Congratulations, bet you´re so excited and good to hear everything is going so well. 

Titan is a lucky lad, thinking about winter already, autumn is just coming in here.


----------



## kaosu (Nov 16, 2013)

Hello everyone!!

we are till around and thought I should let everyone know. 

I have been super busy between baby stuff work and just life in general, ..moved on to the 3rd trimester I cant believe how fast it is going. 

Titan is all snug away in his tarped up hutch and ready for winter. 

With baby on the way and life being so busy I have been debating on if I will have the time for Titan and all the brushing, so me and the Fiance have been talking about it, he is to amazing of a bunny to let him ever be neglected again. So our plan is to get him shaved every 3 months when he sheds out, schedual enough time for brushing at a minimum of once a week and see how it goes for a while along with his out side/ inside time now that it is icky out. If it works out he will stay.. I hope it does he is so amazing but if not he may be finding a new good home, we would be super picky on who would be allowed to have him...I believe the groomer at the vets who shaves him would be interested. 

So its up in the air it all will depend on how the baby is when I start work back up. I hope it does not come to finding him a new home but we really do want what is best for him.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Nov 17, 2013)

I do so hope you manage to work things out, it would be such a shame if you had to rehome him, he´s such a gorgeous fella. I´m sure that you will find a solution. 

I can´t believe you´re so far along, I remember when you announced it and it seems like yesterday. Hope everything is going well and I´m sure you´re really excited with the preparations. 

When is your due date


----------



## kaosu (Nov 17, 2013)

Chrisdoc said:


> I do so hope you manage to work things out, it would be such a shame if you had to rehome him, he´s such a gorgeous fella. I´m sure that you will find a solution.
> 
> I can´t believe you´re so far along, I remember when you announced it and it seems like yesterday. Hope everything is going well and I´m sure you´re really excited with the preparations.
> 
> When is your due date




I hope it works out as well, but I refuse to let him sit in his cage board and lonely because I am busy or to tired. We are trying new things and making an effort to keep to everything ^_^. 

I am due February 6th Its exciting, I love feeling all the movement..sad that I no longer get any ultrasounds...but I will get to see my lovely baby soon enough. I have a consultation with the birth center next week! 

Im have always thought it was a lame excuse to have to rehome an animal due to a child, ...Im pretty sure I can make a few hours a week for some good grooming, and some time every day for play time. I'm just nervous being a first time mom and all.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Nov 17, 2013)

I´m sure you´ll be a great mum and it must be so exciting for you. I´m sure nothing ever prepares you for the feeling of having another human being who relies totally on you. But, I hope you will have time for Titan, if you shave him, it should be more manageable and less time consuming. 

Keep us posted and we defo want baby pics when the new arrival is here


----------



## kaosu (Nov 18, 2013)

Chrisdoc said:


> I´m sure you´ll be a great mum and it must be so exciting for you. I´m sure nothing ever prepares you for the feeling of having another human being who relies totally on you. But, I hope you will have time for Titan, if you shave him, it should be more manageable and less time consuming.
> 
> Keep us posted and we defo want baby pics when the new arrival is here


 

Thank you for your kind words! 

Titan went in for a shave today he had a few spots he would not let me groom out,,so most of his tummy is shaves and a bit of his butt, we decided to leave the rest for winter, Talking to the groomer, who adores him, she is more than willing to shave him down for me ever few months or so for about 20$..cant beat that and she is great with him. 

and of course i will post pics of the baby!


----------



## kaosu (Nov 26, 2013)

I regret to inform everyone, Titan passed away from unknown reasons last night. 

His vet check was good just a few days ago when he was shaved,..I checked on him yesterday in the morning before work to make sure his water bottle had not froze, it was fine. Fed him again when i came home. 

This morning I found him unmoving in the corner of his cage...he was gone. I am so upset right now, I had to leave him and go to work. 

I have no idea what could of done this.....he was fine and now he is gone..only about 3 years old ..I am just at a loss.


----------



## PaGal (Nov 26, 2013)

Oh no, I am so very sorry for your loss. Poor Titan. I can hardly believe my eyes.

Binky Free Titan!


----------



## Azerane (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. What a shock!! It seems like you did everything right that you could have. Binky free Titan.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Nov 29, 2013)

OMG, I just cannot believe this, I was reading the last few days as I haven´t been on and I got to your post about his passing and I´m astounded. That beautiful little boy has gone, you must be absolutely devastated and I can´t quite believe it. 

I am so sorry and can´t imagine how you feel. I will really miss him as well. Binky free my little fur ball, he always made me think of my Bandy. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Nov 29, 2013)

OMG, I am just shocked to read this.  Never in my wildest dreams would I have thought that Titan passed away. I am so sorry for your loss, I am going to miss him too. He was such an adorable fur ball. Binky free over the rainbow bridge Titan!


----------



## kaosu (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your kind words...I still miss him so much, I cant even lurk on this site to much anymore but I felt I had to share. 


My baby boy came in to this world nearly a month early on 1/11/14 at 5.13 lbs 18 inches.
Perfectly healthy and happy


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh he is absolutely perfect, I am so happy he's here and a New Year baby. I am sure you are getting used to being a new mum and enjoying your beautiful little boy.

Still think of Titan, saw him on another thread the other day, such a handsome boy. 

I'm sure keeping busy with the baby gives you lots to think about and less time to dwell on other things. Keep the pics coming, he is going to be a very handsome young man


----------

